
Childhood experience with Pokémon suggests eccentricity drives visual cortex - mjlee
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41562-019-0592-8
======
mjlee
Title trimmed to fit character limit, hopefully I edited without
editorialising.

~~~
_Schizotypy
I think the term 'organization' is pretty important here, more-so than pokemon

'Experience with pokemon suggests eccentricity drives organization of visual
cortex'?

'Childhood experience suggests eccentricity drives organization of visual
cortex'?

~~~
mjlee
The second would fit - but I think Pokémon has to appear in the title for the
novelty value alone.

~~~
_Schizotypy
From my experience reading research into articles relating to neuroscience,
when omitting the term 'organization', 'driving' something implies a sort of
'this is what is powering the...' or 'this is what is stimulating the...' I
agree that including the term 'pokemon' would drive some readers to the
article, omitting 'organization' obfuscates what the article is really about

